# [xorg-x11] Bientôt une nouvelle version...

## LostControl

Salut,

Comme une nouvelle release de X.Org va bientôt sortir (le 31 de ce mois si tout va bien), j'ai décidé de tester la pre-release disponible dans portage histoire de voir ce que ça donnait ! Résultat : une compilation sans problème, un démarre sans trop de soucis et un résultat intéressant  :Very Happy: 

Voici ce que ça donne chez moi avec effets de transparence et ombrage sous les fenêtres --> http://jaquier.dyndns.org/temp/xorg-6.8.jpg

Les ombrages ont l'air de se faire partout ce qui pose un peu problème avec les gdesklets. La transparence est hyper lente.

Je retourne quand même à la version stable, il reste quelques bugs (fenêtres qui ne s'affiche plus après lecture d'une vidéo en fullscreen avec mplayer, ...) mais ça s'annonce bien  :Very Happy:  Je vous encourage à tester !

A+

----------

## kaovei

a mais ca poutre !!!

d'ou tu sors cette date du 31 pour la nouvelle version ?

----------

## guilc

De la  :Wink: 

http://freedesktop.org/bin/view/XOrg/XorgReleasePlan#Deadlines

----------

## LostControl

Je la sors d'ici --> http://freedesktop.org/bin/view/XOrg/XorgReleasePlan#Deadlines

[EDIT] 2ème fois aujourd'hui que je me fais passer devant  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kaovei

ok mais rien en dit qu'elle sera dans portage en stable à cette date ...   :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Et ça se passe comment dans gnome pour lui demander de rendre une fenetre transparente ? Je veux dire c'est présenté comment niveau GUI ?

Niveau performances, c'est du 100% processeur ou il utilise de l'accélération graphique ? Il accepte les drivers nvidia pour faire son accélération ?

Et tout ceci est dans la ligne droite pour avoir des effets 3D ?

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La transparence est hyper lente. 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Niveau performances, c'est du 100% processeur ou il utilise de l'accélération graphique ?
> 
> 

 

 On peut, et il faut utiliser l'accélération matérielle, parce que sinon c'est trop lent.

 Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est assez cool comme effets, vivement que ça devienne stable.

----------

## bosozoku

J'espere que ça sera moins compliquer à gérer que Xdirectfb.

Et en parlant d'xfree, y en sont ou ? Parce que le projet n'est pas mort, ya que la licence qui a changé. Le developpement marche toujours.

----------

## moon69

en tout cas sa donne! c'est tres zoli!  :Smile: 

j'ai installer xdirectfb, sans rend pas tant ... mais bon , est ce qu'il ya des reglages pour la transparence ? sous directfb c'est tout ou rien  :Sad: 

----------

## guilc

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Et ça se passe comment dans gnome pour lui demander de rendre une fenetre transparente ? Je veux dire c'est présenté comment niveau GUI ?
> 
> Niveau performances, c'est du 100% processeur ou il utilise de l'accélération graphique ? Il accepte les drivers nvidia pour faire son accélération ?
> 
> Et tout ceci est dans la ligne droite pour avoir des effets 3D ?

 

Alors, dans ton xorg.conf, tu ajoutes ça :

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

et ça si tu as une nvidia :

```
Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"
```

Sinon, ça va ramer

Ensuite, un restart de X plus tard, tu lances "xcompmgr -c", qui va mettre en place l'ombrage et la gestion de la transparence

Ansuite, tu lances "transset une_valeur_entre_0_et_1" il te mets une croix, avec, tu clique sur une fenetre. Hop, elle devient transparente  :Smile: 

xcompmgr et transset sont dans des paquets éponymes, qui sont hardmasked comme xorg 6.7.99.902

Donc

```
echo '>=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.99.2

x11-misc/xcompmgr

x11-misc/transset' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

 va t'aider

----------

## guilc

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> en tout cas sa donne! c'est tres zoli! 
> 
> j'ai installer xdirectfb, sans rend pas tant ... mais bon , est ce qu'il ya des reglages pour la transparence ? sous directfb c'est tout ou rien 

 

OUi, on peut régler le degré de transparence avec transset, entre 0 et 100% de transparence...

----------

## LostControl

En fait, il faut également émerger xcompmgr et transset.

Les effets "spéciaux" sont activés par : 

```
xcompmgr -c
```

Pour avoir une fenêtre transparente : 

```
transset .5
```

 où .5 correspond au niveau de transparence et ensuite cliquer sur la fenêtre désirée.

Sauf erreur, la prochaine version de Gnome s'occupera de gérer tout ça  :Very Happy: 

J'ai également remarqué une amélioration de la vitesse d'affichage des fenêtres comparé à la 6.7. De plus, un glxinfo présente un nombre plus important d'extensions.

Maintenant, à voir la vitesse de la transparence chez moi, ça devait être du tout CPU. Mais comment obtenir une accélération hardware... Aucune idée  :Sad: 

Sinon, voici les nouvelles caractéristiques qui seront présentes dans cette release --> http://freedesktop.org/bin/view/XOrg/XorgReleasePlan#New_Features

A+

[EDIT] Marre de se faire griller  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by LostControl on Sat Aug 28, 2004 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zdra

oké ça a l'air sympa ... quand tu dis "lent" ça veut dire que ça bouffe beaucoup... ou ça veut dire que c'est carrément pas utilisable au cotidient sur un 1600Mhz avec geforce3 TI 200  ??Parce que moi j'aime bien ces effets et comme je joue plus à des jeux ça me dérange pas que mon desktop bouffe des recources... elles sont présentes alors autant les utiliser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

Chez moi, avec ma Geforce 4 MX 420, c'est fluide seulement avec les drivers proprio et avec Option "RenderAccel" "true". Si cette option n'est pas mise, ou avec les drivers nv, c'est TRES lent.

De ce que j'ai compris, XComposite utilise toutes les capacités accélératrices 2D des cartes vidéo, docn avec des drivers qui n'utilisent pas ces possibilités, ça rame...

----------

## zdra

oké c'est logique, on peut pas leur demander de faire des miracles sans support matériel aussi... Donc tu dis qu'avec les driver proprio c'est utilisable ? j'ai l'unmask qui me démange.... fin bon je crois que je vais quand meme attendre que la release final soit en ~x86  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

oui, c'est tout a fait utilisable.

Tu auras ptet le meme probleme que moi par contre : avec certains windows manager, les barres de titres ont des petits ptoblemes (surtout au nioveau des boutons pour agrandir/résuire les fenetres...), comme ça :

http://xwing.info/screen.png

http://xwing.info/screen2.png

http://freedesktop.org/bugzilla/attachment.cgi?id=707&action=view

Si je suis motivé, je l'emerge sur mon portable avec le driver i810, voir ce que ça donne, et je vous tiendrais au courant  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu auras ptet le meme probleme que moi par contre : avec certains windows manager, les barres de titres ont des petits ptoblemes (surtout au nioveau des boutons pour agrandir/résuire les fenetres...), comme ç
> 
> 

 

 Apparement ce problème a été réglé:

http://freedesktop.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1053

 Je vais updater mon xorg cvs pour voir si ça marche vraiment maintenant....

EDIT: lol la compil de xorg-x11-cvs viens de se terminer, je l'avais émergé sans m'en rendre compte (un -p oublié). Le problème des barres de titres a bien été réglé (sous FVWM en tout cas). Par contre xcompmgr continue à massacrer mon beau pager qui fait la fierté de mon bureau  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Moi je préfère attendre tranquillement que gnome sorte sa nouvelle version qui supportera tout ça en natif héhé  :Smile:  Doucement mais surement !

----------

## zdra

Gnome-2.8 va integrer des outils pour utiliser XComposite ? J'ai du passer à coté de la news  :Sad: 

Sinon la derniere question si qqn sait: XComposite est destiné à etre continué jusqu'a avoir des effets 3D (retournement de fenetres, etc...) ?? Un peu comme sous macOS X quoi...

----------

## LostControl

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Gnome-2.8 va integrer des outils pour utiliser XComposite ? J'ai du passer à coté de la news 

 

En fait, c'est plutôt les dernières version de Metacity qui semble gérer ça --> http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/metacity/ChangeLog?rev=1.866&view=auto

Et il me semble avoir vu quelques chose en rapport avec la prochaine version de Gnome mais je ne retrouve plus l'info. A prendre avec des pincettes donc  :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

Pour les utilisateurs de Metacity, éditez l'ebuild de la version 2.8.1 et supprimé "--disable-compositor" puis recompilez Metacity.

Vous allez avoir une surprise  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## guilc

Le bug que j'ai cité plus haut sur les barres de titre est corrigé dnas l'ebuild arrivé ce matin (6.7.99.903), à vos emerge  :Wink: 

C'est quand meme encore plus joli  :Smile: 

Et si on y ajoute skippy-xd, ça déchire tout, meme OSX est écrasé  :Smile: 

Skippy-XD est dispo la : http://thegraveyard.org/files/skippy-xd-0.5.0.tar.bz2

Attention, dans portage, il y a skippy, mais pas skippy-xd, donc la version qui ne gere pas les nouvelles extensions et qui marche beaucoup moins bien

----------

## zdra

et ça nous apporte quoi de nouveau Skippy-XD ?? SCREEEENSHOOOOTT pleaze  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

Hop, la : http://thegraveyard.org/media/skippy-xd-1.png

Flemme d'en faire d'autre a partir de mon bureau   :Laughing: 

Mais le gros avantage par rapport a skippy, c'est : pas de latence pour faire uen copie des fenetre avant de passer en "exposé", et, le must : les fenetres sont toujours actives pendant qu'on est en mode exposé ! ca continue a bouger !

----------

## guilc

Je vous avez dit que je testerai peut-etre avec une i810...

Et bien, c'est lent :'( meme avec le DRI activé. Le pilote Xfree ne doit pas gérer suffisament d'acceleration pour cette carte. Ces accélérations doivent décidement etre indispensables

----------

## bosozoku

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Hop, la : http://thegraveyard.org/media/skippy-xd-1.png
> 
> Flemme d'en faire d'autre a partir de mon bureau  
> 
> Mais le gros avantage par rapport a skippy, c'est : pas de latence pour faire uen copie des fenetre avant de passer en "exposé", et, le must : les fenetres sont toujours actives pendant qu'on est en mode exposé ! ca continue a bouger !

 

Heu tu as quelle résolution ?! 10024x8060 ?! Sérieux c'est énorme ton truc ! Les fenetres sont normales ou c'est à moitié des icones ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Whaou c'est prometteur !

Il ne reste plus qu'à ATI de sortir des drivers sympa pour soulager le CPU...

----------

## Pachacamac

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Hop, la : http://thegraveyard.org/media/skippy-xd-1.png
> 
> Flemme d'en faire d'autre a partir de mon bureau  
> 
> Mais le gros avantage par rapport a skippy, c'est : pas de latence pour faire uen copie des fenetre avant de passer en "exposé", et, le must : les fenetres sont toujours actives pendant qu'on est en mode exposé ! ca continue a bouger ! 
> ...

 

C'est iconifié bien sur ! Comme sous MacOS quand tu demandes à afficher toutes les fenêtres ouvertes.

----------

## bosozoku

Aa ok d'accord ! Exellent !

----------

## j_c_p

Hop, mon petit screenshot perso   :Very Happy:  : http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/Xorgcvs2.png

----------

## bosozoku

C'est franchement exellent ! 

Mais bon déja que ma carte ati marche pas...  :Sad: 

----------

## zdra

Je viens d'essayer kde-3.3.0 avec xorg-x11-6.7.99.903 et avec le l'ombrage et la transparence... Bon alors sans l'acceleration graphique c totalement inutilisable, pour bouger une fenetre faut prendre patience... avec l'acceleration c'est parfait, sauf quand on déplace une grande fenetre transparente, alors ça ramme assé bien  :Sad: 

Je sais pas si les performances sont définitives, ou si ça va s'améliorer, mais pour le moment je penses que c'est bien en tant que gadget, mais pas pour une utilisation cotidienne.

Voila mon avis  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cesar4

slt,

j'ai rajouter x11-misc/xcompmgr et x11-misc/transset dans /etc/portage/package.unmask

mais sa ne fonctionne toujours pas   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv xorg-x11 xcompmgr transset
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies \
> ...

 

unde idee?

----------

## sireyessire

je pense qu'il est hard et tild masked donc il faut le mettre dans le package.unmask et dans le package.keywords

Attention c'est pas tout à fait la mêma syntaxe pour le package.keywords (si tu as jamais vu cf man portage)

----------

## zdra

non, il faut pas les mettre dans les keywords. Fin du moins ché moi ça marche sans  :Rolling Eyes: 

```

root@gentoo:/$ cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.99.903

x11-misc/xcompmgr

x11-misc/transset

```

----------

## sireyessire

je confirme sur packages.gentoo.org, il est en M~ testing / hard masked

donc il faut faire les 2.

----------

## zdra

oh ! oui c'est possible, j'avais testé sur une partition gentoo de teste en ~x86  :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

juste pour signaler que xorg-6.8 final est sortie hier soir est est en ~x86 depuis se matin dans portage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

 *zdra wrote:*   

> juste pour signaler que xorg-6.8 final est sortie hier soir est est en ~x86 depuis se matin dans portage 

 

Nonnn, yeeeee, merchi pour l'info, gigo compilation, enlever la version 6.7.99.904 et passe a la 6.8   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

en voila une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne  :Very Happy: 

Va y'avoir une pluie de screenshot maintenant   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zdra

Je viens de me résoudre à ceci:

```

emerge sync

echo "=x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r2 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -u xorg-x11

```

allé hop ça compile depuis 2minutes... patience, je vous promets un screenshot quand c'est fait  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

rrhhhhooooooo

ca marche, c'est tout transparent !

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Je prefere attendre que tout ça soit en stable avec un beau gnome qui gère tout ça ! 

Au fait j'ai réussi à avoir la 3d sur ma ATI  :Very Happy: 

Bon c'est pas encore ça avec ces satanés drivers mais au moins je peux jouer   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

bon moi j'ai que des problemes:

sous gnome, quand xcompmgr est lancé les fenetre maximisées passent audessu de la barre des tache   :Shocked:  Et la transparence ne marche tout simplement pas, j'ai beau lancer "transset 0.5" et cliquer sur une fenetre, rien ne se passe, ni erreur ni rien. ah oui, la souris se transforme bien en une croix... Sinon l'ombrage marche quand meme, mais c'est pas jolie sur les desklets  :Sad: 

qqn a de la doc sur les options de xcompmgr ?

ouai sinon qqch qui est bien, c'est qu'il dessine les fenetre 10000fois plus vite qu'avant !!! Jusqu'a maintenant, quand on déplace une fenetre tres vite ça laisse des trainées et on a une grosse utilisation du CPU, et bien c'est fini tout ça avec XDamage  :Very Happy: Last edited by zdra on Thu Sep 09, 2004 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## herlock

N'avez-vous pas de problème lorsque vous lancé 

```
xcompmgr -c
```

avec l'applet "command-line" sous Gnome?

Et aussi, lorsque une fenêtre est maximisée, avant elle prenait la place -entre- les deux Pannels, maintenant elle prend un vrai "fullscreen".

Sinon ça à l'air pas mal, pas de problème de lenteur, mais c'est saoulant de devoir lancer la commande pour chaque fenêtre pour la transparence   :Confused: 

Edit: J'ai aussi des problèmes d'affichage lorsque je "resize" une fenêtre, c'est à dire que c'est pas aussi fluide que d'habitude  :Wink: Last edited by herlock on Thu Sep 09, 2004 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zdra

pour ce qui est de devoir lancer la transparence pour chaque fenetre, cette action est relégée au WM, donc c'est metacity ou kwm (?) qui devront intégrer ça dans leur interface, typiquement une option de plus dans les menu déroulant à gauche de la barre du titre  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Ben sous FVWm c'est nickel, fluide et tout.... Par contre tester Gnome ... Et il est vrai que sa lag grave ... Par contre j'ai pas de bug d'affichage avec Gnome, tous s'affiche correctement, menu, ombre, etc.. J'ai compilé metacity en éditant l'ebuil et en virant l'option no-compositor pour faire le test

Sinon je me suis amusé à faire une petite video des fonctionnalitée Xorg 6.8 téléchargeable à cette adresse :

Video

----------

## zdra

bon faut que tu m'explique là:

1) tes menus avec le start/stop composite... ça vient d'où ?? ya pas sous gnome ?

2) comment tu fais pour changer la transparence sans passer par transset ???

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

J'espere que le prochain gnome 2.8 gèrera tout ça bien !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

gerer oui... mais bien je sais pas...

----------

## bosozoku

Gulivert, exellent ta vidéo !  :Very Happy: 

Fvwm ça à l'air pas mal aussi lol

----------

## gulivert

 *zdra wrote:*   

> bon faut que tu m'explique là:
> 
> 1) tes menus avec le start/stop composite... ça vient d'où ?? ya pas sous gnome ?
> 
> 2) comment tu fais pour changer la transparence sans passer par transset ???
> ...

 

Ben pour commencer c'est FVWM, j'aurais du le précisé sur mon post d'avant. A vrai dire je n'utilise pas Gnome, juste tester avec xcompmgr pour voir ce que donnait cette gestion avec metacity.

1.- Ben vue que c'est FVWM, une petite nouvelle entrée depuis le fichier fvwm2rx pour starter xcompmgr et un autre pour killall xcompmgr   :Smile: 

2.- Sous FVWM,j 'ai trouvé un script fait par je ne sais plus qui sur le tread The F... Virtual Desktop dans Desktop Environments. Avec ce script un petit patch pour transset qui permet d'utiliser transset avec l'ID d'une appli ou son nom, suite à ça, un nouveau bouton sur ma decoration des fenêtre qui start transset à 0.6 (le bouton est invisible c'est ou je clique dans la video lors d'une mise en tranparence) puis pour mettre plus ou moin de transprence sur l'appli, j'ai qu'a mettre mon pointeur sur le titre de la fenêtre et d'actionner la molette pour + ou - de trans ...  :Smile: 

Et là c'est le script que j'ai downloader qui fait ça

----------

## zdra

oké bref vivement que tout ça soit intégré par défaut dans gnome  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Angelion

La transparence est gérée par la carte vidéo ? comme DirectFB

Ou c'est encore pour le pauvre CPU.

----------

## gulivert

Oui   :Laughing: 

D'ailleur j'ai cru comprendre que les pocesseur d'ATI rencontrait quelque soucis de rapidité, pour NVIDIA, it's very good ...

----------

## DuF

Franchement excellent la vidéo, je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire... c'est pas gagné :-p

----------

## zdra

voilà mon screenshot:

http://users.skynet.be/fa274587/screenshot/Capture11.png

Bon alors je remarques que si on recrée la barre des taches apres que xcompmgr soit lancé ça marche bien  :Very Happy:  et aussi je crois que pour pouvoir avoir de la transparence il faut lancer xcompmgr non pas dans un terminal, mais dans action->executer de gnome... j'avoue que ça m'étonne tres fort mais ché moi ça marche comme ça....

Sinon je suis surpris de voir que le sperformances sont améliorées depuis les version beta ! maintenant c'est carrément parfait ! c'est plus rapide avec la transparence et l'ombrage que sans rien du tout avec le xorg-6.7 !!!!   :Shocked:  Merci le XDamage qui permet de redessiner les partie d'ecran modifiées, et l'acceleration matos  :Very Happy:  plus de trainées des fenetre qui doivent se redessiner quand on déplace rapidement une autre fenetre pardessu !!

GENIAL.

----------

## deluxe

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Chez moi, avec ma Geforce 4 MX 420, c'est fluide seulement avec les drivers proprio et avec Option "RenderAccel" "true". Si cette option n'est pas mise, ou avec les drivers nv, c'est TRES lent.
> 
> De ce que j'ai compris, XComposite utilise toutes les capacités accélératrices 2D des cartes vidéo, docn avec des drivers qui n'utilisent pas ces possibilités, ça rame...

 

Donc ça veut dire que si Ati ne se bouge pas les fesses (il ne faut pas compter là-dessus  :Rolling Eyes:  ) les possesseurs de ses cartes l'ont dans le c*l. 

 :Crying or Very sad:   J'aurais du prendre un portable avec carte nvdia.

----------

## zdra

oui en effet... mais ça reste une option que tu n'es pas obligé d'activer... et d'ailleur par défaut ce n'est pas activé ! Donc tu peux continuer à updater ton xorg meme si tu n'as pas d'ati, t'auras toujours les meme perfs qu'avant  :Smile: 

----------

## Beber

putain, comment ca rame sous gnome LOL

comment a été faite cette vidéo ?

en tout cas le nouveau Xorg y a pas a chié, trop bon

un fork bien reussi  :Smile: 

----------

## Argian

Je viens d'installer la nouvelle mouture de xorg et je voulais apporter un petit témoignage sur le gain de performances avant de remettre l'ancienne version.

Prenons un DM au hasard, par exemple fluxbox, et une fenêtre quelconque, disons konqueror. Attrapons la fenêtre et secouons-la comme un malade pendant quelques secondes tout en regardant le pourcentage cpu utilisé avec gkrellm. Résultats : avec xorg 6.7, entre 32 et 44 pourcents avec xorg 6.8, ombrage ET transparence activés, entre 8 et 18 % (Tests réalisés sur un P4 3Ghz et carte graphique FX5900, drivers propriétaires).

Par contre, avec la 6.8, gkrellm ne veut plus aller se cacher dans le slit de fluxbox  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gulivert

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Franchement excellent la vidéo, je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire... c'est pas gagné :-p

 

Merchi, y en a une autre sur cette adresse mais c'est casi la même.

Elle a été réalisé avec la version 6.7.99.904 ou 903 sait plus, mais d'après la date ça devrait être 903, bref pas important tous ça.

 *Beber wrote:*   

> putain, comment ca rame sous gnome LOL
> 
> comment a été faite cette vidéo ?
> 
> en tout cas le nouveau Xorg y a pas a chié, trop bon
> ...

 

je l'ai réalisé avec gvidcap qui est fournit avec  xvidcap. Par contre sit tu veux en faire une, t'as plutôt interet que sa ne ram pas de base car ça ramerra bien deux fois pèlus quand tu feras la video...

Personnellement c'est fluid sous FVWM et très stable, a part si je lance une appli OpenGL, la sa foire grave... donc couper xcompmgr avant de booter un jeu. Sinon la vidéo a été faite depuis un AMD 2800+, 1024Mo ram, GeForce4 TI 4800SE et chip NForce2

Pour les interessé, un petit truc astuce pour amélioré les perf avec une geforce

http://www.clan-hash.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=272

Si vous avez des pbs avec la 3D et que vous avez une ATI regarder ce topic sur le même forum, la personne est arrivé a 6000FPS sous glxgears. Vous y trouverez peut être la réponce a votre pb car j'ai cru comprendre que bcp de pocesseur d'AtI avait des pbs ......

----------

## Beber

merci gulivert c'est sympa comme soft

et non je n'ai aucun ralentissement au contraire c'est accéléré dans les vidéos

ptdrr

----------

## Nemerid

Dans mon cas je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il se passe. Depuis que j'ai compilé la dernière version de xorg, j'ai res ralentissements incroyables. Kde est beaucoup plus lent à charger, lors du démarrage de X, il reste très longtemps sur l'écran gris avant d'afficher le fond d'écran de mon gestionnaire de démarrage, etc...

Bref, je ne sais pas trop comment résoudre ces problèmes.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Nemerid wrote:*   

> Dans mon cas je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il se passe. Depuis que j'ai compilé la dernière version de xorg, j'ai res ralentissements incroyables. Kde est beaucoup plus lent à charger, lors du démarrage de X, il reste très longtemps sur l'écran gris avant d'afficher le fond d'écran de mon gestionnaire de démarrage, etc...
> 
> Bref, je ne sais pas trop comment résoudre ces problèmes.

 

j'avais ca avec gnome, la solution est de virer 

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

du fichier de config, ou bien le mettre sur disable je pense !

----------

## boing

je profite de ce thread très intéressant pour poser une ch'tite question à ceux qui comme moi se seraient fait en...er par une carte ati radeon IGP (plus particulièrement 320M), carte qui est une bonne prise de tête à mettre en branle pour la 3D:

depuis l'achat de mon portable, j'ai galéré pour avoir de la 3D digne de ce nom avec ma gentoo bien aimée; dernièrement, avec les snapshots dri de freedesktop, j'avais enfin trouvé un moyen simple de faire tourner l'opengl avec ma carte (le temps d'un script d'install et c'était prêt   :Very Happy: )

et en farfouilant sur le site d'X.org, j'ai vu que le driver radeon a été encore amélioré, et qu'en plus l'intégration dri des cartes IGP a été intégrée... donc la question est: ça marche ???

enfin, surtout, est il toujours nécessaire de courir après des scripts et autres snapshots pour avoir enfin un affichage "fluide" avec certains progs (notamment les jeux), ou bien suffit il de poser la dernière mouture (6.8 si j'ai bien tout suivi) pour profiter de tout le bonheur d'un UT2K3 autrement qu'en soirée diapo ?

----------

## zdra

Je remarques quand meme que les applications SDL partent totalement en couilles avec le nouveau xorg... De mon programme sheebyland j'ai une perte d'au moins 40fps !!! et si j'active compmgr alors là ça devient n'importe quoi, la fenetre SDL devient transparente alors que je ne lui ai rien demandé, et les couleurs deviennent vraiment bizarre... Bref c'est pas cool ça  :Sad: 

Bon je vais voir si je récupere mes fps si j'enleve l'activation de Composite dans mon xorg.conf....

[edit] tout rentre dans l'ordre quand on supprite les lignes pour composite dans xorg.conf

----------

## bultom

@Boing : Les derniers driver ATI ( 3.12 ) embarque enfin les support pour les IGP et autres model portable qui marchias pas

----------

## bultom

bon Xorg 6.8 installé

Drv ATI 3.12 installé 

Acceleration 3d in use 

Xcompdmrg -c CACA tout lent :'(

c'est quoi l'equivalent a render accel = true pour ati ? allé soyez cool et dites pas que ati sa suxxx ( enfin les driver hein )

----------

## CryoGen

y'a pas de man pour transset et xcompmgr ??? 

le site de xorg est vraiment mal fait ^^

----------

## gulivert

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> y'a pas de man pour transset et xcompmgr ??? 
> 
> le site de xorg est vraiment mal fait ^^

 

non pas encore, c'est du dev donc faut pas encore trop en demander, c'est koi ton pb ??? Ou ke veux-tu savoir?

----------

## CryoGen

 *gulivert wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   y'a pas de man pour transset et xcompmgr ??? 
> 
> le site de xorg est vraiment mal fait ^^ 
> 
> non pas encore, c'est du dev donc faut pas encore trop en demander, c'est koi ton pb ??? Ou ke veux-tu savoir?

 

j'aime bein savoir quel parametre on peut passer et à quoi ils servent  :Smile: 

apparemment ne pas mettre le -c à xcompmgr virent certain effet dont les ombres (ca tombe bien j'aimai pas trop  :Very Happy: )

----------

## gulivert

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *gulivert wrote:*    *CryoGen wrote:*   y'a pas de man pour transset et xcompmgr ??? 
> 
> le site de xorg est vraiment mal fait ^^ 
> 
> non pas encore, c'est du dev donc faut pas encore trop en demander, c'est koi ton pb ??? Ou ke veux-tu savoir? 
> ...

 

xcompmgr -s (ombrage un peu bizard + trans)

xcompmgr -c (ombrage normal + trans)

xcompmgr -n (que la trans)

xcompmgr -a (heu c'est plus)

xcompmgr -h (help my ...   :Very Happy:    )

edit : sa c'est pour la version  non patché, et pour la patché, les option -f -F -c  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

J'ajouterai :

xcompmgr -s -> ombrage coté serveur (un brin foireux)

xcompmgr -c -> ombrage coté client

 :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

y'a deja des version patché lol

Vivement que tout ca evolu ^^

Je suis content avec mes barre transparrente dans xfce4 ainsi que mon xmms et amsn ^^ c'est joli :p

----------

## deluxe

XDamage est activé par defaut ?

----------

## gulivert

 *deluxe wrote:*   

> XDamage est activé par defaut ?

 

Normalement oui ...

----------

## gulivert

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> y'a deja des version patché lol
> 
> Vivement que tout ca evolu ^^
> 
> Je suis content avec mes barre transparrente dans xfce4 ainsi que mon xmms et amsn ^^ c'est joli :p

 

patch unofficel, pour changé les effets de transprence et deux trois trucs, voir les topics dans Desktop Environments[/url]

----------

## Cesar4

chez moi sa bouffe les resource cpu a fond pourtant j'ai l'acceleration nvidia

voici mon xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier  "Card0"
> ...

 

Que dois-je faire pour que sa n'utilise plus le cpu a fond?

----------

## gulivert

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
> Identifier "Card0"
> 
> Driver "nvidia"
> ...

 

Enlève ce que j'ai mis en rouge car sa n'existe pas comme options pour la carte graphique, je sais pas ou t'as pécho ça....

Ajoute ce que j'ai mis en bleu et essai de mettre 

```
Option "NvAGP" "3"
```

 sur 2 au lieu de 3, 

 *Quote:*   

>         Option "NvAGP" "integer"
> 
>                 Configure AGP support. Integer argument can be one of:
> 
>                 0 : disable agp 
> ...

 

----------

## Cesar4

gulivert j'ai changer tous ce que tu ma dit mais c'est toujours aussi lent

je ne comprend pas pourquoi car j'avait une fois installer le "vieux" xorg le 6.7.99 et la la transparence si je me souvient bien n'etait pas aussi lente maitnenant j'ai installer le 6.8 et j'ai aussi modifier le ebuild de metacity

----------

## gulivert

ok, que te donne :

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

 

 Pour ma part

```
Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

Faut savoir que si tu utilises le composite pour metacity en enlevant l'option no-compositor a la compilation. Que ton metacity sera bcp plus lent. Perso je te conseil pour le moment d'éviter cette option qui est un bouffe rescource, peut être réessayer dans les prochaines versions de metacity voir même la prochaine version de xcompmgr

----------

## Cesar4

sa me donne:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
> 
> Status:          Enabled
> 
> Driver:          AGPGART
> ...

 

en fait j'ai pas no-compositor dans le ebuild de metacity mais --disable-compositor

je vais recompiler metacity avec --disable-compositor de nouveau

----------

## gulivert

Yep essaye de compiler avec desable-compositor et redis nous ce que ça change. De toute façon plus rapide, sinon peut aussi essayer d'activer le Fast Writes, je peux pas te dire si ça améliore les perfs car chez moi il est activé depuis longtemps, du coup je sais pas si ça change grand chose avec xcompmgr

----------

## marvin rouge

est que quelqu'un a essayé d'utiliser torsmo avec xcompgr de lancé ?

chez moi (sous fvwm) il disparait régulièrement de l'écran, se réaffiche a moitiée, bref, pas top.

juste pour savoir, comme ca ...

----------

## shmal

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Yep essaye de compiler avec desable-compositor et redis nous ce que ça change. De toute façon plus rapide, sinon peut aussi essayer d'activer le Fast Writes, je peux pas te dire si ça améliore les perfs car chez moi il est activé depuis longtemps, du coup je sais pas si ça change grand chose avec xcompmgr

 Comment on active le fastwrite ?

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Cesar4

voila ave disable-compositor la transparence marche nikel mais par contre j'ai encore un probleme quand j'agrandit une fentre elle cache meme la barre des tâches ce qui est assez embêtant je croyait qe ce bogue etait corriger mais aparement pas, que dois-je faire pour règler sa?

----------

## gulivert

 *shmal wrote:*   

>  *gulivert wrote:*   Yep essaye de compiler avec desable-compositor et redis nous ce que ça change. De toute façon plus rapide, sinon peut aussi essayer d'activer le Fast Writes, je peux pas te dire si ça améliore les perfs car chez moi il est activé depuis longtemps, du coup je sais pas si ça change grand chose avec xcompmgr Comment on active le fastwrite ?
> 
> Merci 

 

Edites /etc/modules.d/nvidia de cette manière

 *Quote:*   

> # Nvidia drivers support
> 
> alias char-major-195 nvidia
> 
> alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195
> ...

 

puis modules-update et normalement c'est bon, mais pour ma part sa n'avait pas fontionné, du coup j'ai édité le fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 en ajoutant cette ligne :

```
nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
```

puis modules-update et reboot et là sa avait marcher, essaye  dabord la première solution qui est plus propre pour gentoo

----------

## shmal

Merci. Comme toi j'étais obligé de modifier le modules.autoload...

----------

## Viiince

Moi aussi passage à X.org 6.8.0 cette nuit, j'ai installé xcompmgr et transset, et avec la transparence j'ai aucun ralentissement, et avec les ombrages quand on bouge une fenêtre ça lag un peu, mais de tte manière j'utilise pas les ombres.

Bon sinon, j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu plus rapide que la 6.7.0, mais globalement je vois pas de différences. 

Un petit screen: http://www.amt-passion.com/viiince/screenshot.png

----------

## zdra

ta fenetre amsn en icone c une image ou c un vrai fenetre ? on fait comment pour iconifier son bureau comme j'avais déjà vu sur un autre screenshot  :Smile: 

Merci.

----------

## DuF

C'est le WM Fvwm qu'il utilise qui permet d'iconifier les applications ainsi.

----------

## moon69

quand j'active composite=true

j'ai idesk qui devient invisible, mais il est bien present 

de plus les slits sous fluxbox ne marche plus avec la vers 6.8 avec ou sans composite activer!

c'est grave docteur ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Viiince

zdra c'est bien FVWM que j'utilise, comme l'a dit DuF  :Razz: 

----------

## gulivert

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> quand j'active composite=true
> 
> j'ai idesk qui devient invisible, mais il est bien present 
> 
> de plus les slits sous fluxbox ne marche plus avec la vers 6.8 avec ou sans composite activer!
> ...

 

le problème est deja cité sur le forum pour idesk, pour slit, y a une nouvelle version pour xorg 6.8 si je me trompe pas...

----------

## moon69

 *Quote:*   

> le problème est deja cité sur le forum pour idesk, pour slit, y a une nouvelle version pour xorg 6.8 si je me trompe pas...

 

 abon ? j'ai pas vue desole de ragoter!  :Smile: 

sinon pour fluxbox, je vien de lire qu'il faut utiliser la version cvs ou les bug conernant xcompmgr ont ete corriger

----------

## gulivert

 *moon69 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   le problème est deja cité sur le forum pour idesk, pour slit, y a une nouvelle version pour xorg 6.8 si je me trompe pas... 
> 
>  abon ? j'ai pas vue desole de ragoter! 
> 
> sinon pour fluxbox, je vien de lire qu'il faut utiliser la version cvs ou les bug conernant xcompmgr ont ete corriger

 

no pb, interessant pour flux, merci pour l'info

----------

## lithium

 *Cesar4 wrote:*   

> voila ave disable-compositor la transparence marche nikel mais par contre j'ai encore un probleme quand j'agrandit une fentre elle cache meme la barre des tâches ce qui est assez embêtant je croyait qe ce bogue etait corriger mais aparement pas, que dois-je faire pour règler sa?

 

xcompmgr doit être lancé avant gnome-panel

----------

## zdra

 *lithium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xcompmgr doit être lancé avant gnome-panel

 

J'ai remarqué ça aussi... on fait ça comment ? c'est possible de le faire automatiquement ?

[edit]oké j'ai trouvé: applications -> préférences du bureau-> avancé -> sessions -> programmes au démarrage

gnome-palette a un ordre de 40, donc ajoutez "xcompmgr -c" avec un ordre de 39 et le tours est joué   :Cool: Last edited by zdra on Wed Sep 15, 2004 12:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lithium

oui, c'est quelque chose comme menu applications > preferences du burreau > preferences avancées > session, tu doit avoir un onglet demarrage automatique, et là tu ajoute xcompmgr et tu le fait demarrer avant les autres 0

----------

## zdra

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [edit]oké j'ai trouvé: applications -> préférences du bureau-> avancé -> sessions -> programmes au démarrage
> 
> gnome-palette a un ordre de 40, donc ajoutez "xcompmgr -c" avec un ordre de 39 et le tours est joué  

 

on a trouvé en meme temps   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dais

Histoire de remonter le sujet car ..

xorg-x11 6.8.0 en STABEUL !! ^___^

----------

## jpwalker

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Histoire de remonter le sujet car ..
> 
> xorg-x11 6.8.0 en STABEUL !! ^___^

 

Yep  :Very Happy: 

Quelques liens

Sur Gentoo : http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1

Freedesktop : http://freedesktop.org/XOrg

Doc : http://freedesktop.org/bin/view/XOrg/Home#Documentation

Enjoy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dais

Juste pour savoir, dans la r1 avaient-ils amélioré un tant soit peu pes perfs avec la transparence ? (vu le nombre de personnes qui trouvaient ces perfs désastreuses tellement ça ralentissait leur PC ..)

----------

## Oni92

La r1 corrigée une faille de secrité (qui est devenu sur le site officiel la version 6.8.1) et ne fait rien d'autre...

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Juste pour savoir, dans la r1 avaient-ils amélioré un tant soit peu pes perfs avec la transparence ? (vu le nombre de personnes qui trouvaient ces perfs désastreuses tellement ça ralentissait leur PC ..)
> 
> 

 

Si les performances sont désastreuses c'est plus une histoire de drivers de cartes graphique mal foutus, qu'un problème avec Xorg lui-même (tu remarqueras d'ailleurs que la grande majorité des gens qui se plaignent ont une Ati  :Shocked:  )

----------

## Dais

euh ouais enfin c'est de la transparence hein, pas un effet 3D-delamorkitutousursonpassaj. J'veux bien que sans de bons drivers ça cause des ralentissements, mais de là à faire ramer de gros PC faut pas abuser .. à mon avis il y a aussi un problème d'optimisation de ces options, vu que c'est encore tout frais.

----------

## zdra

Pour ma part ya pas photo: xorg-6.8 avec xcompmgr de lancé est une infinité plus rapide et moins lourd que le xfree traditionnel !!!! fini les fenetre qui se redessinent lentement qd une autre passe pardessu, fini le 100% de CPU de bouffé quand tu bouge rapidement une fenetre ! Cela dit, quand t'as plusieurs fenetre transparentes qui se supperposent, ça devient assé lent à faire bouger les fenetre.

j'ai été décu de voir qu'avec gnome-2.8 il n'y a rien pour supporter tout ça.... le bug des fenetre qui passent devant la barre des tache persiste, ya pas de bouton pour rendre une fenetre transparente, etc... faudra encore attendre je supposes.

Vivement que xorg corrige les nombreux bugs, que les applications integrent et utilisent ces nouvelles possibilitées.... et vivement les fonctionnalitées suivantes !

----------

## gulivert

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Juste pour savoir, dans la r1 avaient-ils amélioré un tant soit peu pes perfs avec la transparence ? (vu le nombre de personnes qui trouvaient ces perfs désastreuses tellement ça ralentissait leur PC ..)
> 
>  
> ...

 

+1, sans les drivers supportant l'acceleration 3D et le Render, faut oublié de faire tourner xcompmgr.

[quote="Dais"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'veux bien que sans de bons drivers ça cause des ralentissements, mais de là à faire ramer de gros PC faut pas abuser .. 

 

Et ben si, c'est belle et bien le cas ...... Si t'as une NVIDIA fait les test, et tu verras par toi même. Essaye d'abord avec les driver NV, puis avec les officiel en oubliant pas d'y ajouter l'option 

 *Quote:*   

>    Option "RenderAccel" "true"
> 
> 

 

Sinon c'est le gros caca

----------

## Dais

Ah mais j'ai pas dit que ce n'était pas le cas, juste que justement il doit y avoir AUSSI un problème d'optimisation de xcompmgr et non pas juste un problème de driver.

----------

## bosozoku

Oué bah moi j'avais testé ya quelques semaines avec une ati radeon et un athlon barton 2600+ (overclocker a 3200+, donc pas de problème du coté du proc) bah xcompmgr m'a pratiquement figé mon pc...

J'ai réussi à immobilisé une fenetre pour voir la transparence mais alors pour une utilisation quotidienne, faut être mazo ! C'est juste bon pour les screenshot et encore faut être courageux...

----------

## gulivert

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Oué bah moi j'avais testé ya quelques semaines avec une ati radeon et un athlon barton 2600+ (overclocker a 3200+, donc pas de problème du coté du proc) bah xcompmgr m'a pratiquement figé mon pc...
> 
> J'ai réussi à immobilisé une fenetre pour voir la transparence mais alors pour une utilisation quotidienne, faut être mazo ! C'est juste bon pour les screenshot et encore faut être courageux...

 

Avec NVIDIA no pb   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Je tourne avec Xcompmgr d'enclanché tout le temps (sauf dans les jeux) depuis la version de Xorg-6.7.99.2

Et faut dire que depuis la version 6.8 de Xorg, sa tourne nickel, mais c'est pour ma part, de plus, je viens d'installer aujourd'hui meme le dernier xcompmgr 1.1 et ça tourne encore mieux   :Very Happy: 

http://www.as.ua.edu/~flux/fvwm/

----------

## bosozoku

Grrr ! Ma prochaine carte sera une nvidia   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oué bah moi j'avais testé ya quelques semaines avec une ati radeon et un athlon barton 2600+ (overclocker a 3200+, donc pas de problème du coté du proc) bah xcompmgr m'a pratiquement figé mon pc...
> 
> J'ai réussi à immobilisé une fenetre pour voir la transparence mais alors pour une utilisation quotidienne, faut être mazo ! C'est juste bon pour les screenshot et encore faut être courageux...
> ...

 

 Ouais moi c'était pareil avec une ati radeon aussi, on a vraiment pas de chances nous les possesseurs d'ATI   :Very Happy: 

 Sinon pour les quelques utilisateurs de FVWM ici qui ont pas de chances avec Xorg et qui veulent avoir de la transparence quand même, il y a toujours Metisse qui fait de la transparence totale (et de la 3D). Et vu que ça joue sur l'accélération 3D et non 2D, ça a le bon gout de marcher avec les ATI  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Ah mais j'ai pas dit que ce n'était pas le cas, juste que justement il doit y avoir AUSSI un problème d'optimisation de xcompmgr et non pas juste un problème de driver.

 

Oup's, excuses moi, effectivement, une lecture et réponce un peu rapide par rapport a ton post. Excuse(z) moi....   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Sinon pour les quelques utilisateurs de FVWM ici qui ont pas de chances avec Xorg et qui veulent avoir de la transparence quand même, il y a toujours Metisse qui fait de la transparence totale (et de la 3D). Et vu que ça joue sur l'accélération 3D et non 2D, ça a le bon gout de marcher avec les ATI 

 

Ah tu m'interesse la ! Ca marche comme xcompmgr ?

----------

## Darkael

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah tu m'interesse la ! Ca marche comme xcompmgr ?
> 
> 

 

 ben en fait oui, tu peux régler la transparence des fenetres, et aussi les faire rotationner en 3D, zoomer ou dézoomer, etc. (et tout ça de façon très très fluide) Par contre à ma connaissance il n'y a pas d'ombrages.

 Le gros avantage (enfin ça dépend du point de vue  :Very Happy: ) c'est que c'est basé sur FVWM, donc tu peux combiner tous ces effets à la puissance d'une config de FVWM, pour par exemple simuler Longhorn  (bah, pourquoi pas?   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

 Par contre ça se lance sur un serveur X  spécial, ça se lance pas directement à partir de Xorg. Et sinon c'est encore très expérimental, donc faut pas s'attendre à un modèle de stabilité.

----------

## shmal

Salut,

J'ai installé transset et xcompmsg et tout semble marcher. Cependant le lancement de gnome est assez lent (bloquage sur metacity) mais se lance quand même. J'ai bien dans l'ebuild de metacity (v 2.8.1) --disable-compositor"

```
shmal@shmal ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled
```

mon xorg.conf : 

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "NVIDIA FX 5900 XT"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option "NvAGP" "1"

        Option "HWCursor"               "true"

        Option "CursorShadow"           "true"

        Option "CursorShadowAlpha"      "75"

        Option "CursorShadowXOffset"    "8"

        Option "CursorShadowYOffset"    "4"

        Option "RenderAccel"            "true"

        Option "NoLogo"                 "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

#       Option "Composite"      "true"

        Option "RENDER"         "true"

EndSection
```

L'option composite commentée ou non ne semble pas changer grand chose...

Ya un truc que j'ai mal fait ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## Dais

l'option RENDER à true c'est pas dans DEVICE ?

EDIT: en passant, comment faire pour lancer xcompmgr à chaque démarrage de Xorg ?

----------

## shmal

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   
> 
> [edit]oké j'ai trouvé: applications -> préférences du bureau-> avancé -> sessions -> programmes au démarrage
> 
> gnome-palette a un ordre de 40, donc ajoutez "xcompmgr -c" avec un ordre de 39 et le tours est joué   
> ...

 

 :Wink:  (pour gnome)

De la même manière comment lancer toujours l'option transset 0.6 avec gnome-terminal par exemple (un transset 0.65 | gnome-terminal ne fonctionne pas) ?

----------

## gulivert

 *Dais wrote:*   

> l'option RENDER à true c'est pas dans DEVICE ?
> 
> EDIT: en passant, comment faire pour lancer xcompmgr à chaque démarrage de Xorg ?

 

Non, l'option         Option "RENDER"         "true"  ce met dans extantion et c'est         Option "RenderAccel"            "true"  qui est dans Device, il est juste là. Par contre ceux ayant une nvidia, avez vous vu la diférence si vous mettez le render dans extantion ou pas vue qui est sur device???? Perso non pas vue de dif, niveau perf ou graph.

Pour lancer xcompmgr avec gnome, suffi tcertainment de l'ajouter au lancement de la session??? sinon pour ma part avec fvwm je l'ai mis dans mon .xinitrc, sa devrait marcher pour gnome aussi, si tu lance gdm, kdm, etc mets le dans .xsession,

```
/usr/bin/xcompmgr -fFc
```

Pour le transset dans gnome c'est po possible de le lancer par default pour telle ou telle appli, par contre sous Fvwm un module FvwmTransset existe pour que des fenêtres est de la transparence par default

----------

## Mac Cloud

Moi j'ai un peu tout essayé pour avoir xcompmgr ... et bien ca plante quand je quitte ma session ... je suppose que c'est l'effet de "noircissement" de l'écran qui fait planté xcompmgr .. ou X ... 

bref si quelqu'un a configuré gnome 2.6 (je suis en x86 à part pour transset et xcompmgr   :Embarassed:  ) avec les ombrages et n'a aucun souscis je suis prenneur... heu... pour corser un peu le tout je suis sous ATI radéon 7500 (portable, drivers Xorg de toutes facons y a pas de drivers ati pour ce model au moins comme ca c'est clair ...)

----------

## loyl

Et bien moi j'aimerai bien testé tout ca mais voila, ca ne veut pas s'installer. Je suis partis d'une Gentoo 2004.2, j'ai tout installer correctement sur mon PC, mais voila, une erreur que je n'avais jamais vu auparavant :

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1/work/xc/config/image'

....

null 2> /dev/null 1> /dev/null etc........

....

/bin/sh: -02 command not found

.....

[d'autre truc pas trop important]

rm -f imake

o imake  -march.......

/bin/sh: o: command not found

Bon je n'ai aucune idée. J'ai du mal configuré un fichier mais tout mes autres packages fonctionnent.

----------

## Dais

Hmm désillusion ici .. sur un athlon 1.2 GHz + GeForce 3 TI 200 + 768 SD-Ram, j'ai des plantages .. dû rebooter tout le PC même ..

----------

## bosozoku

Faut le dire, c'est pas vraiment stable tout ça encore   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lithium

est-ce que vous savez s'il existe un pager qui utilise les extensions du nouvel xorg ?

j'aimerait bien voir tous mes desktops s'animés en même temps  :Wink: 

avec possibilité de zoom, ce serait le pied  :Twisted Evil: 

un peu comme ce que fait skippy-xd

----------

